# Problem installing Age of Empires 3



## Rebel Shuttle (Apr 22, 2008)

Whenever I try to install AoE3, the install shield will load. I get to the screen where it asks for express or custom installation. I select express and click next and then I get an error message which says:

Unhandled Exception
Error Number: 0x80040702
Description: Failed to load DLL: MGSPID
Setup will now terminate.

I click ok and I am forced to finish the install. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Rebel. 

Try extracting the file manually to you system32 folder.


----------



## Rebel Shuttle (Apr 22, 2008)

I tried to extract the file but I get an error message that says:

Cannot copy mgspid: Cannot read from source file or disc.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Is it possible for you to install the game on a different computer? Just to make sure it's not a faulty disk.


----------



## Rebel Shuttle (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Is the disk new?


----------

